
Tesla and other EVs are a good fit for the US Army's next-gen brigades - rbanffy
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-cybertruck-evs-us-military-perfect-fit
======
smacktoward
This article is blogspam. It’s just a light rewrite of original reporting by
Defense News, published here: [https://www.defensenews.com/2020/03/16/us-army-
ventures-down...](https://www.defensenews.com/2020/03/16/us-army-ventures-
down-path-to-electrify-the-brigade/)

